# Embroidery Storefront Software



## leftistelf (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi folks,

My wife and I are venturing into the embroidery business, particularly for t-shirts/hats/associated clothing and accessories.

The problem is finding website ecommerce software for an embroidery-based business. We have an existing set of digitized designs we can use, and we'd love for customers to pick one and place it where they'd like on the products. We'd also like customers to be able to submit items that need to be digitized.

Does anyone have suggestions, or is this simply uncharted space?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forums 

The only online design software that I know of that is based for embroidery is the one that melco sells. I believe theirs is specifically made for embroidery, might want to check them out.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

leftistelf said:


> Does anyone have suggestions, or is this simply uncharted space?


If there is a map for this space, I haven't found it yet... I was hoping for a software package where someone could pick the design, then have it dynamically build the option files based on the design and the garment they select. Haven't found anything like that yet...

The next problem you will encounter is trying to find an inventory system that also understands decorated garments by colors, sizes, etc.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Someone pointed me to www.tprintdesigner.com

Don't know anything about it but it looks promising. If it had been around 3 years ago when I first started, I'd have seriously looked at it...


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

There are websites that can do things like that but, to my knowledge anyway, all the programs were custom designed. I'm not sure anyone sells a software package that allows that sort of thing.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I think melco is the only one that is geared towards embroidery. I have been looking at tprintdesigner as I do dtg printing, but I think melco has geared theirs more towards embroidery and dtg.


----------

